# Shooting shoulder...



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

:help: :help: :help: 
OK. Let me start by saying that I'm not an expert, but I do know how to shoot. I stopped shooting for about 8 years and picked it back up about a year ago. Every (and I mean every) time I go shooting (rifle) with anything over a .22 I come back and can hardly feel my shoulder :grump: . *Is it possible that my shoulder alone just can't take it?* I have talked to several long time shooters and they say that I am holding it correctly in the shoulder and don't know why my shoulder would hurt so bad. Today I shot 6 rounds in .500 with 400 grain, 6 rounds in 45-70, 6 rounds in .30-06, and 60 rounds of short russian in an sks. My shoulder isn't realy bruised but I can barely feel it. *Do I just need to give in and put on some rubber butt plates and were padding?* Forgive the ramble but I'm realy ticked off at this shoulder. :flame: 

Any cunstructive critizism would be apreciated. :angel:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Those are some pretty big guns you are shooting. I don't think you are doing anything wrong. I'm a purty hefty man, but my shoulder gets soar after sighting my 30-06 in on the firing range. I believe it would any mans shoulder when you are repeatedly shooting big ammo. It's something you just have to live with when you want to play rough.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Hit the ibuprofen before you shoot. :nerd: It keeps the inflammation from starting and helps with the soreness.

r.h. is correct; you're shooting pretty heavy and it beats up anybody's shoulder. In fact, it bloodies noses. 

Try shooting something lighter. If the problem is in your shoulder, you should still have much the same result. 

If it keeps bothering you, consult a specialist in sports medicine. He can probably give you some exercises to work on the shoulder.

If it continues, though, you might want to either back off the heavies. Cripple that shoulder and you won't be able to shoot at all.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

You are shooting some fairly heavy recoiling rounds. Your shoulder should hurt unless you use some type of padding. 

Do the rifles have recoil pads on them? One of the worst kicking rifles I ever shot was a Ruger No. 3 single shot in 45.70 with no recoil pad and hot handloads. I wouldn't ever do that again!

Buy a recoil pad made to be worn over the shoulder. Mine is a Past brand pad and it helps.

When bench shooting, make sure you are sitting straight up and down. Leaning into the rifle butt will not allow you to "rock back" a bit with the shot.

I also bring a small hand towel and add that between the rifle and my shoulder when shooting my heavy kickers even with the Past pad. I don't like recoil and I don't care what I look like when shooting with towels.

Using the Past pad and a hand towel I've been able to sit through 65 rounds with my 7mm mag when building new handloads.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I was going to post but Rockin'B said everything I was going to say LOL


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments.

No I wasn't using recoil pads, these are either old or replica guns with steel butt plates on them. I will pick up a recoil pad for my shoulder this morning I'm feeling better but still feel like I got kicked by a mule.

I like the ibuprofen idea, I gotta try that.

As far as leaning forward into the gun...
I'm 5'11 185lbs and the range benches seems to be built for people around 5' (I don't get it). By the time I'm positioned (even with a 14" block for rest) to see the target I'm WAY LEANING FORWARD. Any ides (photos or links would be great) on sitting positions and rests to take the lean out of it?


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

YoungOne said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> 
> As far as leaning forward into the gun...
> I'm 5'11 185lbs and the range benches seems to be built for people around 5' (I don't get it). By the time I'm positioned (even with a 14" block for rest) to see the target I'm WAY LEANING FORWARD. Any ides (photos or links would be great) on sitting positions and rests to take the lean out of it?


I'm 6'1" and most all ranges have the benches way too low for me. I built my own stool that is the correct height. It's still kind of a pain because my knees are higher than I would like, but it does position my back much better. See if you can find an old stool to cut down.


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I've been shooting big bore rifles & shotguns for 50yrs. Now that I'm older, I do experience some lasting discomfort from the recoil of certain firearms. If you are experiencing bruising you are probably not holding the firearm tightly enough to your shoulder.If this pain persists you definitely need some kind of recoil reduction device. If it hurts,don't do it!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, first off, I'd like to say that once you're sighted in, get off the bench and shoot from field positions. That will make a world of difference in felt recoil, as the body can move back with the gun to help absorb some recoil energy.

What I use is the PAST Magnum recoil shield. I've shot my (now gone) .416 Rem. Mag. with that and it made the experience downright fun...well, exhilarating anyway!  

Another option is the Lead Sled from Caldwell. By itself, it makes for a great rifle rest but it also has a tray on the bottom that can accept up to 4 25lb. bags of lead shot making it a rock solid shooting platform. The only bad thing I've heard is that when using the full amount of lead shot bags and a REAL boomer (over .40 with 5000+ ft./lbs. energy), if you have a wood stock, it's very likely going to split! It's taking the full recoil force since the Lead Sled won't move on account of all the weight. I've seen the Lead Sled available on sale lately for $100, including at Gander Mountain, if I recall.

Muzzle brakes are very effective as well. I personally don't like them and won't use one but if you must, why not get a custom one installed (many places have their own proprietary design) that is easily taken off for the field and replaced with a threaded cap to protect the threads?

Another option, for the .30-06 at least (out of the guns you're shooting), is to try some of that new Remington Managed Recoil ammo. They use a 125 gr. corelokt bullet at reduced velocities to make recoil similar to that of a .243 Win. Federal also makes a reduced recoil load. Theirs uses a 170 gr. flat point .30-30 bullet. Same results. Those loads are also available in calibers like 7mm Rem. Mag., .300 Win. Mag., .270 Win., .308 Win., and some others as well. Of course, if you handload, you can do the same thing with any cartridge! The latest Hornady manual has reduced loads for the .375 H&H, .375 Dakota and the .458 Win. Mag. too.

If none of that will help, go with a mild but effective cartridge like the .260 Rem. or the 7mm-08 Rem. For that matter, the oldies that mirror the ballistics of those two; 6.5X55 Swede and the 7X57 Mauser. Shoot light but well constructed bullets in them (125 gr. Nosler Partitions or 120 gr. Ballistic Tips or 129 gr. Hornady's in 6.5mm; 130 to 140 gr pills in 7mm) and they should take most anything you need to shoot in the lower 48. If Whitetail is your only quarry, consider a .25 like the .25-06 or .257 Roberts, or if you are fortunate enough to find one, a .250 Savage. Even the 6mm's like the 6mm Rem. or the .243 Win. will work fine with very mild recoil.

If all else fails, put all these measures together and the only way you'll be able to tell you shot is from the noise!  Good shooting!

Dave

P.S.- Is that a rabbit trying to escape from inside my computer monitor or is he a boxing kangaroo? (Your avatar, YoungOne!)


----------



## straight shot (May 9, 2006)

Bwana, YOU are definitely going to have to come over to shoot skeet with me and hubby!!  And maybe to a little duck hunting on the marsh??


----------



## Bwana (Jul 9, 2006)

straight shot said:


> Bwana, YOU are definitely going to have to come over to shoot skeet with me and hubby!!  And maybe to a little duck hunting on the marsh??


You don't have to ask me twice! Thanks for the invite Nancy! Cool beans.  

Dave


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone  .

And bwana, yes I do believe the rabbit wants out :dance:  .


----------

